# crickets



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make crickets be quite they keep me up at night and are driving me nuts.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

buy the small ones.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

there is only one place around here that sells them and they are a variety of sizes. is there any thing else I can try.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Buy females only. Whatcha feeding?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Grab them by the top joint on the largest leg and pinch it. The leg will pop off, then they can no longer make noise or jump. Better to just get used to the noise.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. Snake Eyes I am feeding my two tanzanizn red headed agamas
here is a pic of them


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

just my thoughts on this one, i had that same problem with my bearded dragons, and i decided to go buy the can o crickets, gutloaded full of proteins, and offered the crickets to em with their veggies... just my thought, it worked for me but its your choice.
i no its fun to watch em chase the crickets


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

skarrow33 said:


> just my thoughts on this one, i had that same problem with my bearded dragons, and i decided to go buy the can o crickets, gutloaded full of proteins, and offered the crickets to em with their veggies... just my thought, it worked for me but its your choice.
> i no its fun to watch em chase the crickets


How expensive is it to do it this way?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

put the crickets in another room?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Since you have something that can consume good amount I would suggest looking into starting a roach colony...no noise and low to no odor.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

roach colony is a solid idea, but the thing of crickets is like 4$ for a 100 of em and their gut loaded full of protein


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Cool I will look into the roach colony. the crickets are in another room. thely are just very loud. I have them in a 3.5 gal aquarium inside a 20gal cooler now and i can't hear them.


----------

